

My Little Side Project, JS API For Accessing Global Weather Data - damianpeckett
http://www.meteojs.com/

======
damianpeckett
Check out the demo for an idea of some of the things it is capable of,
<http://www.meteojs.com/demo/>

------
NonEUCitizen
where do you get the data?

~~~
damianpeckett
NOAA's global forecast system

~~~
nivertech
Is it free?

~~~
damianpeckett
yep, pretty much the only free weather dataset out there.

